# Dancing Pony



## ponymanSF (Jun 22, 2013)

Please enjoy this video from Horse Collaborative of my two week old Shetland playing with her mother

http://www.horsecollaborative.com/index.php?option=com_blog&view=comments&pid=1537&Itemid=72#.UcWG3eBJB5h


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!!!! What a PRETTY baby.. Thank you for sharing.Now I had my laugh for the day..


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks so very much, glad you enjoyed


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 22, 2013)

My word, what talent!!! LOL! Wouldn't that just cream the competition in a Liberty class! LoL! So glad you shared!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2013)

That was fun!


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2013)

A happy dance for sure!! Thanks for todays giggle


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## supaspot (Jun 25, 2013)

you should have called him Bouncer


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 26, 2013)

loved that! what a gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## romewhip (Jun 26, 2013)

That is absolutely just the cutest!


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 28, 2013)

romewhip said:


> That is absolutely just the cutest!


Thanks



Debby - LB said:


> loved that! what a gorgeous filly!!!


thank you



supaspot said:


> you should have called him Bouncer


a great nickname


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 28, 2013)

I remember that video! Loved it then and love it now! I can't seem to catch most of our babies in that "phase" - so seeing someone who got it in such clarity is exhilarating.

She's become such a lovely mare. Thank you for sharing her beginnings with us.


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 30, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> loved that! what a gorgeous filly!!!


Thanks


----------



## ponymanSF (Jun 30, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> I remember that video! Loved it then and love it now! I can't seem to catch most of our babies in that "phase" - so seeing someone who got it in such clarity is exhilarating.
> 
> She's become such a lovely mare. Thank you for sharing her beginnings with us.


It is such a magical time those first few weeks!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 28, 2013)

Too cute. thanks for sharing


----------

